
Ito – privacy-first contact tracing app - amai
https://www.ito-app.org/
======
haveyaseen
Thanks amai for the submission. _ito_ formed when a group of privacy-focussed
contact tracing teams joined forces after the German government's hackathon in
late March. We have a prototype working where you can try out the Bluetooth
distance measuring between two devices. Find our latest release here:

[https://github.com/ito-org/react-native-app/releases](https://github.com/ito-
org/react-native-app/releases)

The global TCN Coalition ([https://TCN-coalition.org/](https://TCN-
coalition.org/)) which we formed with many other groups from the US and the
UK, is standardizing a privacy-first protocol that will be interoperable
across borders.

Feel free to contribute and to spread the word so we can make sure everyone
can visit other countries with some more reassurance and without needlessly
giving up their identity. Track infections, not people!

